# Alternatives to Soy sauce for flavouring chicken and rice?



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm eating rather a lot of chicken and rice at the moment and generally have a splash of soy sauce (reduced salt) to help give it some flavour. What I'm after is some ideas so it doesn't get too boring!

I'm not a spicy hot fan so no hot hot sauce suggestions!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I add olive oil anyway to keep it moist when microwaving. Might try the five spice powder...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I occasionally use some beef or chicken bouyon, helps keep things intersting. lots of sodium i would think though


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> I occasionally use some beef or chicken bouyon, helps keep things intersting. lots of sodium i would think though


Thats one of my worries with the soy sauce


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

this wont be for some , but i stir fry my chicken with onion peppers pineapple and a deseeded birds eye chili

then just before its cooked i use a small amount (half portion) of sweet and sour source from the ****** , brinng it back to the boil and wella.

i know its a bit of sugar but it coats the chicken making it easy to eat.

i used this for about 4 weeks (5 x week) and did not get sick of it and i can cook it all in the time it takes the rice to cook including prep

12 mins


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Teriaki sauce, but it's 20g of carbs per 100g. You don't need a lot though.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

BBQ sauce


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

olivio spread melted onto veg that contains corn, eat all of the rest and eat the rice wth the corn and the butter

sorted


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Nandos peri peri sauce


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Vegetable boullion

Miso sauce

SD


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Nando's BBQ sauce, it's lovely (wasn't keen at all on BBQ sauce before trying this one). It goes great if you're looking for something quick to have with your chicken and rice.


----------

